# Flocked saddles vs. the CAIR system



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

What are people's opinions on flocked saddled vs. the new CAIR system, which i THINK is only in Wintec saddles...?
Anyway, when I heard about it i thought it was a fantastic idea, but i was reading through some of the stuff on www.sustainabledressage.com and the girl who wrote the articles was kinda against CAIR saddles b/c the rider is less able to communicate to the horse through his/her seat.

Quote:
These are said to be extra nice to your horse's back. Some firms even use a doormat of air inflated footprints for one to step on with ones bare feet, to feel how nice it feels. And to bare feet, it sure feels nice. But in everyday use, a parallel would be if you were to put these footprints into shoes and walk around in them. Is that easy, you think? If the saddle evens out all the pressure created by the rider, how is it then possible to give distinct seat aids. they will be muddled, of course. 
The air-inflated saddles I have ridden in have all been over-inflated. The airbag has acted like a big rubber ball, that makes you bounce. They are also inevitably voluminous, and separate you from the horse. 
::: Sustainable Dressage - Tack & Auxillary Equipment - The Saddle & Its Function :::

So what are people's opinions? I'm just curious.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Cair is available in Wintec and Bates... and maybe Collegiate (Weatherbeeta makes all of them). 

I have ridden in saddles with the cair system and I can't notice a difference, but I still prefer flocked saddles. Cair is like "one size fits all" flocking whereas with normal flocking it can be adjusted/reflocked/etc to fit the horses back perfectly.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a Bates, which does have the CAIR system and I love my saddle. I have no problems communicating with my horse and it fits her better than any other saddle I have ridden in. I do not bounce around. In fact, it's extremely comfortable.


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

Everyone's different. But I have nothing but good to say about the CAIR system. It is nice for those extra sensitive horses that easily get sore backs, especially for those riders who are beginners and tend to flop quite a bit in the saddle. I know the CAIR bags can be replaced when they start to "sag" and after a while of use, but I don't exactly know where you can have it done. Wool flocked saddles tend to "curve" to your horse's shape better and are easier to have re-flocked because there are many dealers who do it.


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't think there is any avidence to suggest cair is better, the wintec adds imply that a cair saddle will make a saddle fit, this is NOT true, the saddle either fits or dosn't, air will not change this, personaly I would not buy cair.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I use a flocked saddle; it's M. Toulouse. My horse seems to do fine in it. I'd think the air saddles would tend to .. move around a bit and shift? Which potentially could be good for the horse's movement, but not when it comes to giving seat aids.

I've never really compared the two personally though.


----------



## zanytactics (Sep 8, 2007)

I personally would not buy a saddle with the cair system. Becuase you won't know if the air bladders are going low untill your horse has a sore back. Then you have to get new ones put in. I just don't think it's a great idea eventhough it has been out for several years. A well fitting flocked saddle is the best bet. That's my 2C


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't like CAIR or traditional flocking.


I like the FLAIR air system, it can also be adjusted to fit any horse, and I don't find it impedes my ability to communicate at all. It only comes in higher end saddles, because it is a high end system.
CAIR is cheap, and so it is put in cheap saddles like Bates, Wintec and Collegiate.
Imo, you get what you pay for.
With traditional flocking, I find it a PITA because of all the work required (many fittings and a long time between them to get the flocking correct. The FLAIR system allows for the same adjustment, needing only an air pump, a technician and 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> I don't like CAIR or traditional flocking.
> 
> 
> I like the FLAIR air system, it can also be adjusted to fit any horse, and I don't find it impedes my ability to communicate at all. It only comes in higher end saddles, because it is a high end system.
> ...


I've never even heard of that. Sounds interesting though. *looks it up*


----------

